# Can you say L-A-K-E E-F-F-E-C-T!!!!



## Trekchick (Nov 18, 2008)




----------



## mondeo (Nov 18, 2008)

Holiday Valley might open early, but I'd have to take my gear on the plane with me...tough to justify the lift ticket and the baggage fee.

Would be tempting, though.


----------



## KingM (Nov 18, 2008)

Damn, I thought you were talking about Vermont. We've got a little snow coming down in the MRV and I was just thinking that it might be snowing on the mountain.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Nov 18, 2008)

have fun Tigress !!


----------



## drjeff (Nov 18, 2008)

I will say that hands down, unless you've actually lived in one of the Lake Effect prone areas near/adjacent to one of the Great Lakes, you really can't fathom what it's like!

I saw it first hand when my family lived outside of Syracuse for a few years as I was grwoing up.  You literally knew that when the wind came out of 1 certain direction, you were going to get dumped on,  and then less than 10 miles away, it would be sunny with no accumulation.  Crazy stuff!  Kind of wild as a school age kid there, you'd here school closings for maybe 6 to 10 districts that were near where you lived and then you'd have school on a sunny, snowless day


----------



## hiroto (Nov 18, 2008)

Has anybody been here?  It is a small ski area SE of Buffalo NY.  

http://www.kbski.com/

It is only 600 vertical but they must get ton's of lake effect snow.


----------



## mondeo (Nov 18, 2008)

hiroto said:


> Has anybody been here? It is a small ski area SE of Buffalo NY.
> 
> http://www.kbski.com/
> 
> It is only 600 vertical but they must get ton's of lake effect snow.


 

600, eh? Would've guessed 400-500.

Skied it a bunch growing up, but definately worth the extra 30 minutes of driving to Holiday Valley. It's flat and it attracts all the gapers from Buffalo. Even for a small hill, their blacks are laughable. KB and Holiday get about the same snow, but it holds better at Holiday. If it weren't for the fact that the pass I had in middle school/high school was a combo pass with set nights at different areas, I would've gone to Holiday every time.


----------



## billski (Nov 18, 2008)

hiroto said:


> Has anybody been here?  It is a small ski area SE of Buffalo NY.
> 
> http://www.kbski.com/
> 
> It is only 600 vertical but they must get ton's of lake effect snow.



Yeah, I did when i interned in Buffalo.  
Also lived in Rochester, and Massena.  
First two are victims of LES.
The sentence we loved to hate "blowing and drifting snow."

Kissing Bridge and Cocaigne were both tops for snowfall. That's all Lake Erie effect. I skied nights there after work.  (Holiday Valley got less snow, but wasn't so bad.)

It was not uncommon to get 10-12" of fluff overnight.  Like again, and again and again.  Could go on for 3-4 days.  You would think you were out west, if it wasn't for the vertical.   But the drive there was brutal when it was windy.  

The problem with western NY (and I've skied all of it)  is that they don't have enough vertical assets.  We used to talk about what could be done to increase the vertical of these areas.  Sad problem.

I don't even comment on the blacks from these areas.   I could have thought they were 400' too.

That reminds me, I don't have pins from those guys....

Watertown is just as bad, on the east end of Ontario.  Too bad Whitface isn't closer to Ontario.  That's why Titus always looks so damn appealing.


----------



## Trekchick (Nov 18, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> have fun Tigress !!


Soon!  Very Soon!


----------



## campgottagopee (Nov 19, 2008)

drjeff said:


> I will say that hands down, unless you've actually lived in one of the Lake Effect prone areas near/adjacent to one of the Great Lakes, you really can't fathom what it's like!
> 
> I saw it first hand when my family lived outside of Syracuse for a few years as I was grwoing up.  You literally knew that when the wind came out of 1 certain direction, you were going to get dumped on,  and then less than 10 miles away, it would be sunny with no accumulation.  Crazy stuff!  Kind of wild as a school age kid there, you'd here school closings for maybe 6 to 10 districts that were near where you lived and then you'd have school on a sunny, snowless day



True dat---we've been getting it here for the past 24 hrs, nothing bg time by LE terms but it's still snow. Have gotten 4-5" with another 5ish do today. We'll be rippin up Grrek soon baby!!!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Nov 19, 2008)

YO Camp ----------------------------yer smilin bro !!!--- have phun


----------



## Trekchick (Nov 19, 2008)

I only got a couple inches here, while areas south of me got 5+.  go figure

Looks like the band that came through here will pick up some steam before hitting Northern NY and the NE!  Enjoy!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Nov 19, 2008)

Trek : R U  in the PINKY of the mitten ?


----------



## campgottagopee (Nov 19, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> I only got a couple inches here, while areas south of me got 5+.  go figure
> 
> Looks like the band that came through here will pick up some steam before hitting Northern NY and the NE!  Enjoy!



What lake you get yours from???


----------



## campgottagopee (Nov 19, 2008)

This is a good example LE snow---this what we've been getting here for the past day

http://www.wstm.com/weather/interactive.aspx


----------



## Trekchick (Nov 19, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> Trek : R U  in the PINKY of the mitten ?


Yea, I'm just below the Grand Traverse Bay about 40 minutes.



campgottagopee said:


> What lake you get yours from???


Lake Michigan.  Funny thing is, the shore line gets minimal snow, then it picks up steam as it comes inland about 50 miles and dumps on us.
We like it like that


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 19, 2008)

We might even get some Lake effect Flurries tomorrow..


----------



## Trekchick (Nov 20, 2008)

GSS, good for you!  When you skiing?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 20, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> GSS, good for you!  When you skiing?



Tomorrow night at Big Boulder..4PM-???  Free lift tickets with the donation of 10 cans of food or a toy...I might get my fill of all 400 vert of Big Boulder tomorrow night or maybe suck it up and pay the $25 to ski there Saturday or Sunday..Then next weekend I'm going to be skiing in Vermont Saturday-Monday..probably three different resorts..I'm thinking Killington, Okemo, and either Sugarbush/Stratton or Mount Snow..


----------



## jaja111 (Nov 21, 2008)

Excellent start to the season in the buttcrack of Western NY.

http://www.holidayvalley.com/snowreport.cfm

They expect another foot to 2 feet by Sunday afternoon. Here in Rochester its been dismal, a few inches at most. Drive 5 miles away and they have a foot, drive another 10 miles and they have green grass, drive another 5 miles and there's 6inches.... etc, etc, etc. Now that ski season has started more than a week early, its a conflict with hunting season - how much of a gaper am I if I ski in Blaze orange and realtree camo?

(Yes, I have done this - a REALLY good day is hunting all morning and skiing all evening.)


----------



## billski (Nov 21, 2008)

jaja111 said:


> Now that ski season has started more than a week early, its a conflict with hunting season - how much of a gaper am I if I ski in Blaze orange and realtree camo?
> 
> (Yes, I have done this - a REALLY good day is hunting all morning and skiing all evening.)



Just when the deer think they have humans figured out, they go and do something whacko like that   You can call yourself a biathelete ski and shoot, ski and shoot., ski and shoot   .


----------



## mondeo (Nov 26, 2008)

jaja111 said:


> Excellent start to the season in the buttcrack of Western NY.
> 
> http://www.holidayvalley.com/snowreport.cfm
> 
> ...


 
I think my brother went skiing opening day at Holiday. I just shoveled about 3 inches of fairly heavy lake effect snow out of the driveway at my parents' house, and it's still coming down pretty good. My dad shoveled a foot of snow at my grandmother's house about 15 minutes from HV this morning.


----------



## Trekchick (Dec 1, 2008)

I skied today on some serious hard pack.  Started snowing about an hour before it was time to quit.  Now we're getting some good stuff.  I'll be out snowplowing in about an hour, and will probably be on it for a while under these conditions 
I'll send it your way!


----------



## billski (Dec 1, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> I skied today on some serious hard pack.  Started snowing about an hour before it was time to quit.  Now we're getting some good stuff.  I'll be out snowplowing in about an hour, and will probably be on it for a while under these conditions
> I'll send it your way!



Where are you located?


----------



## Trekchick (Dec 1, 2008)

I'm near Cadillac, which is just below the TVC in the radar image, below Grand Traverse Bay about 40 minutes.


----------

